# whether I have hypothyroidism problems?



## jiket (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd like to know if some of you with thyroid problems tried to eat fresh animal thyroid (sweet bread is delicious), I'm thinking of it, because as far as I know that it has been a classic cure for thyroid problems a long time before synthetic thyroid medicine was invented. I'd like to know, if some people with the same problem here take fresh raw thyroid, dessicated thyroid, or iodine supplement.

My symptoms: thyroids nodule, exophtalmia, swear, anxious, nervous, always tired, gain weight easily. After I checked from here, I felt like I was hypothyroidism.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any reason you aren't just going to a doctor and having a full thyroid panel run?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

It would be in your best interest to get some tests run. And an ultra-sound of your thyroid. I think you may be hyperthyroid. Weight gain is possible and does happen w/hyper. If the thyroid is not right; it simply is not right. All kinds of weirdo things are going on and each of us reacts differently.

Re the raw or cooked thyroid; if you indeed are hyper, that will send you over the moon fast tracking to the ER.

Please get the appropriate testing and an ultra-sound.


----------



## jiket (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you, I checked my symptoms which are not very severe. However, it is very necessary to have a treatment according to doctor's instructions.

Hope for my recovery.


----------

